# Egyptian genius



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

He was sponsored by Microsoft to complete a series of certificates in computer programming. He is one of the youngest people on the planet qualified to instruct university graduates in the programming language C++.

And he is only 14.

But after a few minutes sitting with Mahmoud Wael, it becomes clear that these accomplishments, while compelling, are not a particularly miraculous feat, given the story of his life.

Wael is, literally, a genius, with an IQ of 155, according to the Stanford-Binet intelligence scale. Born in Cairo in the middle-class neighborhood of Hadayeq al-Qobba on 1 January 1999, Wael has been in the public eye, nationally and internationally, since he was about 3 years old.

For readers familiar with intensive computer programming, the notion of a 14-year-old being qualified to teach C++ may be hard to digest. Who is this kid who can teach master’s courses that few people on the planet, let alone in Egypt, can even pass?

Meet Egypt?s 14 year old genius and computer programmer Mahmoud Wael | Egypt Independent

:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------

